# tattooing over stretch marks?



## Erebos99 (Jun 6, 2011)

any experience with this? I have some on my inner arm/ chest shoulders and dont mind them but i wanna get a tat in that area


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 6, 2011)

I dont think I would try that bro.. It may jack your tattoo up in the future but I dont know for sure. Im sure any local tattoo artist could tell ya though.


----------



## Erebos99 (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah iv heard mixed things-  anyone had any experience? someone told me there would just be a greater chance of 'blow outs'


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 7, 2011)

who needs creams to hide stretch marks just tattoo over it 
honestly though idk if it works but would be a good idea ha


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 7, 2011)

Unless they're super deep, you should be ok. I havs some on my biceps and upper arm, and I have a sleeve on my left arm. If they are deep, you would probably want to talk to the artist and get their opinion. Some would be willing to do the work, some wouldn't.


----------



## Quez82 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have them on my inner arms and pits.  I tatted over mine, and no problems.  Your tat guy should know already to have a light hand over those areas.  Mine was really good about it, and already knew how to deal with the stretch marks.  I have really deep ones too, and they are fine.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 7, 2011)

Try something like this.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 7, 2011)

I have them on my shoulders too, is there anything cream or something to fade them? mine aren't real deep.

Seems like I remember Vitamin E lotion??


----------



## HedoTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a tough tattoo to show the inlaws...


----------



## HedoTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Or anyone else for that matter...


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 7, 2011)

Tattooing over stretch marks depends on the skill of the tattoo artist.  Some do a fabulous job, others not so much.  It's basically a scar, which can be faded with stuff like Mederma.  Look up mastectomy tattoos and you can get a good idea what a talented artist can do.  (If you can handle the subject matter like an adult.)


----------



## Erebos99 (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for the help!


----------



## 2003 V-ROD (Jun 9, 2011)

gearsmcgilf said:


> try something like this.


 

sorry dude but someone needs to shave.


----------

